# 8.0-STABLE net.inet.ip.fw.one_pass: 1 not work and strange new interface ipfw0:



## VitalyMoiseev (Mar 24, 2010)

after upgrade to 8.0-STABLE have strange work with ipfw:
net.inet.ip.fw.one_pass is set to "1", but after pipe rules packets is passed again to the firewall code.
it's a ipfw bug or what?

and ifconfig show new interface:

```
ipfw0: flags=8801<UP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
```
what is?


```
pppoe-server# uname -a
FreeBSD pppoe-server.expressnikopol.net.ua 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #6: Wed Mar 24 02:00:10 EET
 2010     rot@pppoe-server.expressnikopol.net.ua:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PPPOE  amd64
```

after downgrade ipfw and kernel to 8.0-STABLE-201002 - all work fine.
as i se - ipfw sorces was update 23.03.2010 and have bug with net.inet.ip.fw.one_pass


----------



## VitalyMoiseev (Mar 24, 2010)

Luigi Rizzo, a dummynet author, confirmed a bug in new dummynet revision.
He will commit to the tree as soon as possible.


----------

